# Butternut



## Ben Shook (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a question about butternut. Does it need to be stabilized or is it good to go like it is? Thinking about maybe having a duck call made out of some I have, and was wondering if it should be stabilized before I have it done. Thanks for the info.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2015)

You can work with it as is but it's a softer wood. For a duck call I'd recommend stabilization first to give you good long term wear.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

